# His 'n' Her Perfect Day.......



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

THE PERFECT DAY FOR HER&#8230;

8:15 Wake up to hugs and kisses 
8:30 Weigh-in 2 kgs lighter than yesterday 
8:45 Breakfast in bed-freshly squeezed orange juice and croissants; open presents- expensive jewellery chosen by thoughtful partner 
9:15 Soothing hot bath with frangipani bath oil 
10:00 Light work-out at club with sexy, funny personal trainer 
10:30 Facial, manicure, makeup application, shampoo, condition, blow wave 
12:00 Lunch with best friend at fashionable outdoor café 
12:45 Catch sight of partner's ex and notice that she has gained 17 kgs 
1:00 Shopping with friends: unlimited credit 
3:00 Nap 
4:00 Three dozen roses delivered by florist; card is from secret admirer 
4:15 Massage from strong but gentle hunk-says he rarely gets to work on such a perfect body 
5:30 Choose outfit from expensive designer wardrobe 
7:30 Candlelit dinner for two followed by dancing, with compliments received from other diners/ dancers 
10:00 Hot shower- alone 
10:50 Carried to bed&#8230; freshly ironed, crisp, white linen 
11:00 Pillow talk, light touching and cuddling 
11:15 Fall asleep in his big, strong arms

THE PERFECT DAY FOR HIM&#8230;

6:00 Alarm 
6:15 Blow job 
6:30 Massive, satisfying shit while reading the sports section 
7:00 Breakfast-steak and eggs, coffee and toast-all cooked by naked, buxom wench who bends over a lot 
7:30 Limo arrives 
7:45 Several beers on route to the airport 
9:15 Flight in personal Lear jet 
9:30 Limo to Mirage Resort Golf Club (blow job en-route) 
9:45 Play front nine (2 under par) 
11:45 Lunch-steak and lobster, 3 beers and bottle of Dom Perignon 
12:15 Blow job 
12:30 Another Blow job 
2:15 Limo back to airport (several bourbons) 
2:30 Fly to Bahamas 
3:30 Late afternoon fishing expedition with all-female crew, all nude who also bend over a lot 
4:30 Land world record Marlin (1234lbs)-on light tackle 
5:00 Fly home, massage and hand job by naked Elle MacPherson (bending over, naturally) 
6:45 Shit, shower and shave 
7:00 Watch news-Michael Jackson assassinated 
7:30 Dinner-lobster appetisers, Dom Perignon (1953), big juicy 
fillet steak followed by ice cream served on a big pair of tits 
9:00 Napoleon Brandy and Habanos cigars in front of wall-sized TV 
as you watch football game 
9:30 Sex with three women, all with lesbian tendencies 
11:00 Massage and Jacuzzi with tasty pizza snacks and a cleansing beer 
11:30 Night-cap blow job 
11:45 In bed alone 
11:50 A 22-second fart which changes note 4 times and forces the dog to leave the room 
11:51 Laugh yourself to sleep  
__________________


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I was only laughing a little until I got to this one.


Grahame Clayton said:


> 11:50 A 22-second fart which changes note 4 times and forces the dog to leave the room


Then I just couldn't stop myself. :lol: :lol:

Sean


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: You missed out manages to spend £400 on mods for his TT with out her in doors finding out


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: :lol: You missed out manages to spend £400 on mods for his TT with out her in doors finding out


I think you've just blown that one I owe you from that punch from your other half.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

:lol: Had me laughing at the start of his day :lol:


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

now that's funny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Brilliant... How does the song go...

"Oh Its ..Such A Perfect Day..".. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

LMAO

so so funny.... loved it


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Very good laughed my ass off :lol:

DAZ


----------

